# Chicago/Northern Illinois Chapter



## BeSquare

Is there a chapter in the illinois/chicago area?  If not anyone have any interest in starting one? I know there are some general woodworking clubs in the area but I haven't been able to find a specific one to pens.

- Rich


----------



## mmrozins

Rich,

I live in Arlington Heights as well and am looking for a place to learn more about pen turning. I'm at the start of my journey. I've never turned a pen in my life, but I'm gradually collecting the tools to jump in. 

Let me know if you'd be interested in connecting.

Mark


----------



## D.Oliver

Hey fellas. I think you'll find post number 35 pertinent.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/zip-man-109993/index4.html

I also encourage you to "zip it" to help Ed in his endeavor to get a local group started. See the first few post of the above link.


PS. Ed, PM me and I'll tell you where you can send my headhunters fee.:tongue:


----------



## BeSquare

Posted this right before the zip it campaign started and happily posted mine in my user cp.  and great to hear from a new pen turner in the area. Hopefully we can get something going!


----------



## ssajn

I don't know of a chapter in the Chicago area but your more than welcome to join us in Milwaukee. PM me if you want more info on our chapter.


----------



## Exabian

Im a beginner as well (about 20-30 pens) and I live in the chicago as well. Let me know if something gets started.


----------



## ssajn

That's three of you. A few more and you can start a chapter but theirs no reason you can't get together without officially being a chapter.

If you decide to meet I'll come down and tell you what we do in Wisconsin. I think I know a few more that would take the ride with me.

As I said earlier, your welcome to join us. Just don't try to tell us Da Bears are better that the Packers. :biggrin:


----------



## rpotthoff

*I'm In*

I'm in, I live in Montgomery IL and would love to see this happen!!!


----------



## mark james

I have a son in Chicago that needs periodic "Supervision!"  I'll come.  He also has some lathe experience.


----------



## gbpens

I live in the southwest suburbs and would also be interested. There should be a couple of people in the western suburbs also.


----------



## Souths1der

I'm new to IAP and pen turning.  I'm in the SW Suburbs of Chicago as well and would be interested in seeing this happen.


----------



## Sappheiros

Has this gone anywhere?  I was hoping to find some locals!


----------



## bioguy

I've been turning pens for almost ten years.  I'd love to swap experiences and ideas with a local group.  I live in Skokie.  I notice this thread seems to have gone dead a year ago and wondering if there is still any interest.

Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## BobGast

I would be interested in this also. I live in Round Lake Beach


----------



## JohnU

Its a go, check out this post, and hope to see you there....
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/local-chapter-chicagoland-time-sure-145183/


----------



## mg_dreyer

Thanks John


----------



## ssajn

Congrats on your new chapter. If I can get away I'll be there.


----------



## ClutchCargo

*New Local Chicagoland IAP Chapter meeting in Bolingbrook, IL*

A big Thank You to *Mark Hubl*, the manager of the new Rockler store in Bolingbrook, IL (139 South Weber Road, 60490) for hosting the first meeting of a *new local IAP Chicagoland chapter* this morning (2/11/17). Thanks also go out to *Mark Dreyer* for being the first presenter at the meeting. About 60 interested pen turners showed up, and the consensus at the meeting was to hold future meetings once every other month at the Rockler store on Saturday mornings. No definitive date schedule was set/published at this morning's meeting, but would be determined based on store schedule/availability.


----------



## pmoy

ClutchCargo said:


> *New Local Chicagoland IAP Chapter meeting in Bolingbrook, IL*
> 
> A big Thank You to *Mark Hubl*, the manager of the new Rockler store in Bolingbrook, IL (139 South Weber Road, 60490) for hosting the first meeting of a *new local IAP Chicagoland chapter* this morning (2/11/17). Thanks also go out to *Mark Dreyer* for being the first presenter at the meeting. About 60 interested pen turners showed up, and the consensus at the meeting was to hold future meetings once every other month at the Rockler store on Saturday mornings. No definitive date schedule was set/published at this morning's meeting, but would be determined based on store schedule/availability.


So four years later, still in unknown territories due to CV19, are there still people getting together to talk about pens in Chicago suburbs?
Or interest in doing so?


----------



## JohnU

pmoy said:


> So four years later, still in unknown territories due to CV19, are there still people getting together to talk about pens in Chicago suburbs?
> Or interest in doing so?


PM sent


----------

